# GRUB loaded error



## Fox34 (Mar 26, 2007)

When I go to boot suse 10.2 with grub, after the bios checking It just displays; "LI." and stops. It just says LI and stops. I now boot with a install disk, then just choose boot from harddrive and it works. Any suggestions?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 26, 2007)

you could try reinstalling grub from the disk or doing an update and seeing if their is a new version of it. or you could go into grub options and tell it to write a new mbr and maybe set it to defaults.


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 26, 2007)

alright Ill try that.


----------

